

Payments = Growth - lylemckeany
https://medium.com/@lylemckeany/payments-growth-49edf9b23ff6

======
mijustin
I agree: right now the biggest competitor to PayPal isn't Apple Pay (or Amazon
Payments, or Google Wallet)... it's Stripe.

Another advantage Stripe has right now is what the developer community is
building. 3rd party tools like [http://baremetrics.io](http://baremetrics.io)
make Stripe even more attractive to business owners.

